# Test Driving a X-factor



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Would like to start off saying,"thank you" to all who post your information and experiance has saved me much time and $. Having said that......... 
just left Long Bay Ponte, and they're going to have one on site for me to test drive Thursday. Says he's ordering on Friday so who knows mabe another addition to my fleet is soon to be had. 
Thanks again, Tim


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

That kayak was just sold, but dont worry they will have more by next week. They are ordering 4 more in yellow and mango.


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for the headsup, I got the same message when I called over to remind them the kayak needed to be moved to their marina site. Spoke with John and it's all good. 
Thanks, Tim


----------

